# Tank size for demasoni, yellow labs, and syno lucipinnis



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like to have 12 demasoni, 6 yellow labs, 6 syno lucipinnis, and 1 BN pleco.

Which, if any, of the following dimensions are a safe bet to work?

1. 36 x 12Â½ x 13 Tall
2. 36 x 12Â½ x 17 Tall
3. 36 x 18 x 13 Tall (probably the one i like the most)
4. 36 x 18 x 17 Tall
5. 24 x 24 x 17 tall (I like this but wonder if the added depth can compensate for the length)
6. 30 x 31 x 13 Tall (see above)


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I tried choice #2 with demasoni and nothing elsein there but demasoni last year and it did not work.
This year I am going with a 4 foot tank (45 gallon) and so far things are fine.
Should you opt for one of your 6 choices I don't think you have room for anything else but demasoni and even then it may not work.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

a 36" tank is generally too small for Ps Demasoni. The 36 x 31 might work, since that is alot of real estate! I would opt for a 48 x 12 (55 gal) for demasoni before I would try a 36 x ANYTHING.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

BrianNFlint said:


> a 36" tank is generally too small for Ps Demasoni. The 36 x 31 might work, since that is alot of real estate! I would opt for a 48 x 12 (55 gal) for demasoni before I would try a 36 x ANYTHING.


Why would 48 x 12 (area of 576) be better than a 30 (not 36) x 31 (area of 910)? The second tank has nearly double the area. The fish are small so length to swim isn't an issue it's territories and for that it should be area which matters.

I've definitely heard people say keeping a group of demasoni in a 36" is fine and heard others who thought it did not work. I strongly prefer the shorter tank, but would like the added depth both for appearance and to provide room.

I agree that #1 and #2 are probably not the best idea since it is both a short and narrow tank.

#5 I don't know about. 24 x 24 also has an area of 576 but I could see it not working as well as a 48 x 12 since the structure likely won't give you as much room to create various territories along walls.

#3 I'd be really surprised if a group of demasoni, with adequate and properly defined rockwork, wouldn't work.

#6 Should be vastly superior to the typical 55G 4' tank since the surface area is significantly greater.

Of course these are my opinions and I'm trying to get everyone else's!


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

I'd get #:4.


----------



## Regalis (Feb 2, 2007)

> Why would 48 x 12 (area of 576) be better than a 30 (not 36) x 31 (area of 910)? The second tank has nearly double the area. The fish are small so length to swim isn't an issue it's territories and for that it should be area which matters.
> 
> I've definitely heard people say keeping a group of demasoni in a 36" is fine and heard others who thought it did not work. I strongly prefer the shorter tank, but would like the added depth both for appearance and to provide room.
> 
> ...


it sounds to me that you have it all figured out :?


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

cholile said:


> Why would 48 x 12 (area of 576) be better than a 30 (not 36) x 31 (area of 910)? The second tank has nearly double the area. The fish are small so length to swim isn't an issue it's territories and for that it should be area which matters.
> 
> I've definitely heard people say keeping a group of demasoni in a 36" is fine and heard others who thought it did not work. I strongly prefer the shorter tank, but would like the added depth both for appearance and to provide room.
> 
> ...


Mostly because I have never heard of anyone having long term success with Demasoni is a 36" or smaller tank. I have heard of several stories where people claimed success for several months then disaster.

On the other hand I have had long term success, and read many cases of long term success with Demasoni in a 48" tank.

Of course, as always these are only my opinions and experiences.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

> Mostly because I have never heard of anyone having long term success with Demasoni is a 36" or smaller tank. I have heard of several stories where people claimed success for several months then disaster.
> 
> On the other hand I have had long term success, and read many cases of long term success with Demasoni in a 48" tank.
> 
> Of course, as always these are only my opinions and experiences.


But do you know whether their tanks had a 12" or 18" depth?

And, 30" x 31" and 24" x 24" are unusual shapes that, except for glasscages, do not come standard as far as I know.

You make it sound as if all 36" or shorter tanks are the same, but I think that's a mistake.

If you know of a large number of people who have tried and failed with these dimensions that's very helpful to know.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

BrianNFlint said:


> Mostly because I have never heard of anyone having long term success with Demasoni is a 36" or smaller tank. I have heard of several stories where people claimed success for several months then disaster.
> 
> On the other hand I have had long term success, and read many cases of long term success with Demasoni in a 48" tank.
> 
> Of course, as always these are only my opinions and experiences.


Did they say y it didn't work? Was it because of the size of the tank, not enough hiding places or too many males?


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

cholile said:


> But do you know whether their tanks had a 12" or 18" depth?
> 
> And, 30" x 31" and 24" x 24" are unusual shapes that, except for glasscages, do not come standard as far as I know.
> 
> ...


You may well be able to make it work, dont let me discourage you!

Just keep in mind that Demasoni are vey unpredictable from group to group and adding even a single specimin to an established group can upset the balance.

Good luck! Please do post about your experience!


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks. I don't want to purchase a tank and a whole set up if that has a good chance of failing. I'm just trying to understand which set ups work and which don't.

It seems pretty clear that a 36" x 12" footprint is asking for trouble.

But I'm hoping someone whose an expert with these fish can clarify whether 36" x 18" is enough to make the difference. And to also explain, if I'm wrong, why a 24 x 24 or especially a 30 x 31 footprint wouldn't work when there seems to be unanimous agreement that done right a 48 x 12 should work fine for demasoni.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Joea might be the best guy to answer ur question, as far as I know, he is the expert with the Dems.  If I'm going to get a tank for Ps. Demasoni, I wouldn't go lower than a 55G(4ft.). JMO. :wink:


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion jhunbj. I sent him a pm so hopefully I'll get his thoughts.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

BrianNFlint said:


> Mostly because I have never heard of anyone having long term success with Demasoni is a 36" or smaller tank.


Now you have. 

I've kept _Ps. demasoni_ for close to five years in nothing but 36" tanks. The trick is to keep them in large numbers. A 36" is the minimum I recommend for them.

Height is not as much of a factor as overall footprint is when it comes to mbuna. If you provide plenty of rock work for all the fish, I think #3 is your best bet for these fish.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Joea. Is 12 enough? I'd like to also have 4-6 yellow labs and 4-6 syno. lucipinnis and I don't want to overstock the tank. In your estimation should that work?

It'd likely be part of a larger system of tanks connected to the same sump so the water quality should be good as it'll be set up to do a good 40% weekly WC.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

cholile said:


> Thanks Joea. Is 12 enough? I'd like to also have 4-6 yellow labs and 4-6 syno. lucipinnis and I don't want to overstock the tank. In your estimation should that work?


12 is usually the minimum. I think that mix should be fine.


----------

